# Forum Anzeige Fehler



## Mike72 (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

 

Habe ein Problem mit der Forum Anzeige

 

Wenn ich ausgeloggt bin dann erscheint das Forum ganz normal

aber wenn ich mich einlogge dann sind Fehler im Seiten Aufbau (grau,Beiträge,Symbole etc. sitzen nicht am richtigen Platz

 

Benutze Windows 7 Google Chrome

 

Weiss jemand einen Rat ?

 

Habe es auch mit dem Firefox probiert - das selbe Problem


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2015)

Hi,

 

der Style sollte wieder passen 

 

Danke für den Hinweis.

 

Gruß


----------



## Mike72 (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo

 

Funktioniert - Danke dir


----------

